
The End of Business Intelligence - exolymph
http://outlier.ai/2017/04/04/the-end-of-business-intelligence/
======
bsg75
Did we reach The End of ETL which would enable such a thing and I somehow
missed it?

~~~
ares2012
Ha, no, until we can have universal standards for data collection and storage
I think ETL will always exist. Segment and mParticle are making it easier, but
there is little industry incentive to remove the ETL friction as there is so
much money to be made.

